# Racing pigeons from Cuba



## Jimhalekw

Spring is getting closer and every spring here in Key west we get banded racing pigeons from Cuba. Once in a great while they show up at other times of the year but 99% are in the spring. Over the years I have come to the conclusion that it is because that is when the raptors migrate north. These birds are some of the absolute nicest racing pigeons I have ever held, well not all but many. The Cubans really take their pigeon racing in a serious way, rooftop and backyard lofts can be seen all over, and with the average monthly pay at $20.00 they can not afford bad birds. The eyesign alone will melt you at the knees! I have about 10-12 in my loft right now and look forward to getting more this spring! Thought some of you might find this interesting, there is a whole different racing pigeon world only 100 miles away from the United States.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^

Heard a couple of them are in springhill that are just starting there and doing well there.
They know what there doing


----------



## Jimhalekw

I take it you are talking about Cuban people not birds. I have some friends in Spring Hill that really want to get some Cuban birds from me, but I race against those guys. I told Ken Cristopher the other day that I would send him one, he is in Utah so I figure not much direct competition. Yes, the Cubans know their stuff! There are about 6 or 7 or so here in Key West with racing pigeons, one is coming over Monday to look at some birds I have to sell. Over the years I have given them quite a few birds to get an interest started again, many had birds in Cuba.


----------



## sky tx

Please---don't forget I need Cuba racing pigeon bands for my collection--SOMEDAY?


----------



## Jimhalekw

I already had that cup of coffee you sent, can't go back on my word now. First empty band is yours. I don't know if I told you, some of the bands are fairly old, 1990 I think is the oldest, but it is definatly not a 20 year old bird. I guess if I only made $20.00 a month I would be reusing bands myself. Jim


----------



## Jimhalekw

Sky tx, Guess what I just found after reading your post (FCC 002757 2004)!!! I figured you have been waiting for years, and my Cuban birds all have two legs. All they really need is one to stand on, so... LOL Just kidding folks. In 2005 Hurricane Wilma sent 11.6' of water over the Keys, I lost 19 pigeons before I could swim them all the rest to my house. I put the bands on a string and tried my best to forget about them. You just kicked in the idea that there might be a Cuban band, and there was. Why don't you send me your mailing info again and I will send this band to you Monday. Jim


----------



## Kal-El

I'm sure many of us in the pigeon talk community would love to see pictures! (If applicable!)


----------



## betenco

I am willing to buy one of the pigeons from Cuba. Is there any way I could contact you about that?


----------



## Jimhalekw

My # is 305-923-4970, and I will see what I can do about the pics. The eyesign is what I will work on most, something to see! Jim


----------



## AJPDP

Many fliers in Cuba get AU bands sent to them from relatives in Miami.

People get eggs brought in from Cuba ALL the time, as people bring them over on returning flights from seeing relatives.

Also the Cubans doing well in Springhill had been living in the US flying in the MIAMI club for years.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Not sure what the point would be with the bands. Anything from a county on a terrorist watch list won't happen ALL the time, if it happens it probably isn't with the most honorable people. Lets say you wanted to sneek eggs to Cuba, what are the very best flyers in the US that would give them to you as part of your plan?


----------



## Jimhalekw

I missed the last part of your post, and I personally think the Cuban racers in Spring Hill do well because they know racing pigeons. They know them like our very best did in the 50s or 30s.


----------



## Reti

I have one of those gorgeous Cuban birds, he was handed to me by someone who found him and couldn't keep him. They are very smart and make good pets too.

Reti


----------



## AJPDP

Well....First of all Cuban the government assigns bands to clubs who then assign them to members. Not everyone can be a member of a club so if you can get bands into Cuba from any where Cuban flyers will band them with those bands regardless where they are from. Secondly, I said nothing about taking eggs into Cuba, although it is done, more commonly the eggs are brought in to the US, more so as a novelty, as the birdS here (U.S) are better. 

As for Cubans knowing racing pigeons...you are right they know pigeons and are good flyers, but my point is that the best "Cuban" pigeon flyers are from Miami, not Cuba. They have training methods, feeding systems that they developed here (in the U.S. )that make them really successful.


----------



## irishsyndicate

Jimhalekw said:


> Spring is getting closer and every spring here in Key west we get banded racing pigeons from Cuba. Once in a great while they show up at other times of the year but 99% are in the spring. Over the years I have come to the conclusion that it is because that is when the raptors migrate north. These birds are some of the absolute nicest racing pigeons I have ever held, well not all but many. The Cubans really take their pigeon racing in a serious way, rooftop and backyard lofts can be seen all over, and with the average monthly pay at $20.00 they can not afford bad birds. The eyesign alone will melt you at the knees! I have about 10-12 in my loft right now and look forward to getting more this spring! Thought some of you might find this interesting, there is a whole different racing pigeon world only 100 miles away from the United States.


Are these birds that trapped into your loft from their races?


----------



## holguinerito

As far as i know and took the time to call a friend yesterday (in cuba) by the way i got to the states in 96 im also cuban and have Plenty of friends in the sport down there .The bands are not assigns by government to clubs ) and the proces of joining its not hard at all, what takes a bit of work its keeping the birds safe . once the wrong person knows u are in the sport he asumes ur birds are of good quality and will try to get in to the loft and take some ... In my case back when i was 14 had a pair of blue bars flying in my house that where sons of a winer pair someone got into my loft and took both . and some other birds . 8 months later the pair got back to my loft , im sure after that time the person who had it never think that they will remenber after that long but god bless the gooood all cuban racers and they did remenber . this hapends must of the time down there with people who dont know the birds at all and let them out .


----------



## Kenneth Flippen

have you flew any of thier offspring? how did they perform?


----------



## Jimhalekw

No I have never had one trap in my loft. I get calls from people and go catch them mostly, I am a boat captain and have had other captains call me with them on their boats offshore. Probably one of the strangest is me sending a white racing pigeon out on a 132ft sailboat to be reased on their sunset sail. A little while after the release a black pigeon landed on the boat. One of the mates got the release basket and opened it in front of the pigeon and he hopped right in. The captain called me on the sail and told me that. I didn't believe him at all, but being a friend of mine I thought the joke he was playing on me must be good because he was really trying to convince me it was true. I met the boat at docking and he was an FCC bird.


----------



## Jimhalekw

I downloaded pictures of three Cuban pigeons into my photos for whoever is interested. Jim


----------



## sky tx

O K Folks--tell me again
How do I open --photo albums--to look at Jims birds


----------



## Jimhalekw

Click on my name from my post, then public profile, scroll down and click on album.


----------



## holguinerito

Jim those are some good looking birds you got there in ur profile album.I can remenber some of the few good cocks i had back when i was in cuba those eyes are not easy to forget ... I suggest if you can get some birds out of it and try it . see what the results are ...


----------



## RodSD

Those look nice. I like the fourth, fifth and second from the last pic.


----------



## Jimhalekw

I have three pair already mated of the Cuban birds. I have limited breeding boxes so it has been hard to give up the space. Right now I am not breeding from race winning birds so the Cuban birds can in time to send them to friends. Thanks RodSD, you picked out all the birds I did not breed except for one. LOL It is probably 10% bird and 90% my lack of taking a good photo of them. The ones I bred know me well enough to mess with me, and I really am not kidding about that, many photos were taken of each. The first one is a hen that will leave anyone in awe, but look what she did for the photo.


----------



## RodSD

LOL! I still like that cuban hen, cuban cock and son of klak. I stand firm! My choice may have been medium/long distance birds though so they will be slow.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Picked up my first FCC (Cuban) banded pigeon of the year this morning. This one was at the Wild Bird Rescue Center here in town. A 2009 grizzle cock with a full wing, in depth orange eye, and soft feather. A little thin but not much. This will be this first of many yet to come this spring. Jim


----------



## Guest

Jimhalekw said:


> Picked up my first FCC (Cuban) banded pigeon of the year this morning. This one was at the Wild Bird Rescue Center here in town. A 2009 grizzle cock with a full wing, in depth orange eye, and soft feather. A little thin but not much. This will be this first of many yet to come this spring. Jim


 so do we get to see a picture of this fine new cuban bird ?  I personally love a pretty little grizzle


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Jimhalekw said:


> Spring is getting closer and *every spring here in Key west we get banded racing pigeons from Cuba*. Once in a great while they show up at other times of the year but 99% are in the spring. Over the years I have come to the conclusion that it is because that is when the raptors migrate north. These birds are some of the absolute nicest racing pigeons I have ever held, well not all but many. The Cubans really take their pigeon racing in a serious way, rooftop and backyard lofts can be seen all over, and with the average monthly pay at $20.00 they can not afford bad birds. The eyesign alone will melt you at the knees! I have about 10-12 in my loft right now and look forward to getting more this spring! Thought some of you might find this interesting, there is a whole different racing pigeon world only 100 miles away from the United States.


You mean just like people will swim to get out, that some pigeons will risk crashing into the open ocean and drowning and fly to get out of Cuba ?! Does this mean if they land on an American loft they automatically become US citizens, but if they land on a US Coast Guard ship they are returned to Cuba ?


----------



## blackknight01

Is nice to hear all this comments from cuba and cuban pigeons. I am cuban by the way. like 95 % of the people in cuba that races pigeons dont have access to bands so they use whatever they get. i know this cause i use to have pigeons in cuba, not homers tho. i got some friends too that can get me some homers from cuba, they are very nice and in my opinion one of the best. i still have an uncle in cuba that have around 3000 racing pigeons in his house believe or not, one of the tops in the island. his house is the loft lol , the pigeons sleep anywhere outside the house, not like here. i dont have any cuban racing pigeons but i am looking forward to get some


----------



## les weston

*Fcc036929 2007*

Found a racer FCC036929 2007 yesterday down here in Big Pine Key Florida. Seems weak but is eating well and drinking. I like him and would like to keep him. Gave him the choice to fly off today and he returned to his cage. Wouldn't fly just walked around on the ground. Will attempt to put picture in my album.
les


----------



## Puma

*FCC-banded pigeon in South Florida*

Found a dead FCC-banded pigeon in southern Florida. Can anyone provide information on how to trace band number and make contact with owner?


----------



## sgtpouter

tremendas palomoitas mi hermano


----------



## sgtpouter

sorry guys about the spanish i said nice birds breother


----------



## Jimhalekw

If there is a way I don't know of it. Jim


----------



## Puma

Thanks for everyone's comments. Am I correct that the "FCC" denotes The Pigeon-Fancier Federation of Cuba (FCC)?


----------



## Jimhalekw

Federal Clubafilia Cubano, not Fiedel Castro's Cuba.  Jim


----------



## Puma

Thanks, I will try to track down the contact information for the Cuban Pigeon Federation (FCC). Maybe someone on this or other forums will be able to help out.

Found this article today...very timely.

http://www.ahora.cu/english/coverag...e-communication-means-at-cuban-elections.html

Cheers


----------



## Jimhalekw

Picked up another Cuban pigeon today, a very nice bird in hand with a beautiful wing. There were less this year than other years, I wounder how the Cuban economy is playing a role in that. Jim


----------



## Jimhalekw

Got a nice Cuban grizzle hen today with an elastic race band on one leg. She showed up at a dock pretty close to where I have picked up many over the years, and had been hanging out for a couple of days. It is also the southern tip of the island, so I think when they get to land they have no reason to fly any farther. Jim


----------



## sky tx

Hi Jim--Whats the mileage??? from Cuba to where you catch them?


----------



## AJPDP

Federación Colombófila de Cuba = FCC


----------



## Jimhalekw

At the closest point, Havanna, it is about 100 miles but who knows what part of Cuba they are from. Jim


----------



## Jimhalekw

Ok I am up to 12 Cuban pigeons so far this year with more coming. One hen really stands out to me,


----------



## NayNay

Jimhalekw said:


> Sky tx, Guess what I just found after reading your post (FCC 002757 2004)!!! I figured you have been waiting for years, and my Cuban birds all have two legs. All they really need is one to stand on, so... LOL Just kidding folks. In 2005 Hurricane Wilma sent 11.6' of water over the Keys, I lost 19 pigeons before I could swim them all the rest to my house. I put the bands on a string and tried my best to forget about them. You just kicked in the idea that there might be a Cuban band, and there was. Why don't you send me your mailing info again and I will send this band to you Monday. Jim


Ok- Newbie question......
If the bands are on the legs permanently, then I am assuming you have to cut the leg off the dead birds to get the bands? I do not think I am up to that myself- but I am the kind that had a funeral and burial service for my son's Betta, and the chicken that died recently, so, there ya go. I'm a softy, that isn't gonna like the death part of having pigeons very much at all.


----------



## Jaysen

NayNay,

The hardest part of this "pigeon thing" is the idea that "they are just birds". We haven't lost many (two babies) but they were not easy. Even when an old bird flies off and you realize it isn't coming back you get a twinge. 

This sport may not be the best one for us. But man are we having a good time with it.


----------



## sky tx

nay-Nay Your 44--I'm 75
The older you get---the more of a softy you will get.
I'm Lucky and have another flyer that will remove the bands after he does the other things I can no longer do.
Just remember---the moment you -or birds-anything-are Born--is the moment you began to die.
SO--we all will be gone someday?


----------



## NayNay

Yes, I guess I have gotten softer over time- in my heart as well as my mid-section. I have always been a soft touch for all living things- and my 11 year old son is even worse- he tries to save beetles and worms! I know that this is going to be a roller coaster ride of joy and pain- kinda like life, right? 

The Cuban bird collecting is really interesting. But, if they are ending up in Key West, then maybe they aren't the best homers? Or perhaps they are like all immigrants, coming to America in search of a better life......


----------



## sky tx

Yes Nay Nay-----I collect racing pigeon bands.
Jim Hale had a "soft" spot in his heart and sent me a Cuban band from a pigeon that had died from Old Age.
I have about 5300 different --about 1100 USA-bands from 90-91 countries. 
So if you or members of your club have bands they no longer need or want --I sure would be Glad & Proud to add them to my collection.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Up to 14 so far for this year.


----------



## OldStrain

Hi Jim, Do you still have that Blue Bar FCC Bird you got from Chuck in Key Largo about 5 years ago. He was a beautiful cockbird?


----------



## Jimhalekw

Probably, but hard to tell, I am getting quite a supply.lol There were many exceptional birds this year and many with race bands. It is a shame they can not be returned. Might be heading up by Chuck's in Sarasota on the way to Spring Hill soon, have to look him up.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Up to 18 now, with one not making it two days after rescue. It had been brought in by boat and I suspect it had been drinking salt water in a starved condition. The rest are bounding back as well, some very nice looking birds for the most part.


----------



## bloodlines_365

jim.. by any chance can you upload some pictures!just curios what they look like, some people say they are excellent in the hand..


----------



## Jimhalekw

I do have one or two in my photos of Cuban birds, but I will take some more. One hen I mated to a gr son of Mr In The Money that I bred, she was so nice I couldn't resist even though she has no pedigree. They have the same super quality to them and should give some nice babies that are due to hatch in a week.


----------



## Jimhalekw

I tried to post a pic on this thread but need to work on it more. Instead posted the pic of the hen I mated in my photos. She really is something special to look at and hold!


----------



## Jimhalekw




----------



## First To Hatch

Wow! What a beautiful bird!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Beautiful as always  I'm sure they'll find some great homes!


----------



## Jimhalekw

Yep, that hen sure did, until Cuba/US relations get too the point where she can be returned! I would go to Cuba just to give this one hen back to the person who bred her alone, let alone all the others. My fee until then is to lightly romance her with a few of my best!


----------



## NayNay

She is stunning!


----------



## First To Hatch

Do you keep these birds?


----------



## Jimhalekw

I keep them until they are fit again and the hawk migration has passed, then I release them. None left my loft last year. I am sure the hawk migration north, 1,000+ on certain days, is what drives them from Cuba. With nothing but water there is no shelter to hide. Those same hawks in the memory of the pigeons, plus 100 miles of open water, keep them here and grateful. Years ago I was given permission from the Cuban government to keep them all with thanks for their care. I would give them the band info and the owners were notified, since then Cuba/US relations have declined and I no longer have contacts. My count for this year alone is 18 so far, it is a shame these birds can not be returned.


----------



## Jimhalekw

This is the mate to the Cuban hen, he is a gr son of Mr In The Money, a 3x National winner of all Holland,







3 years in a row.


----------



## Jimhalekw




----------



## PigeonVilla

Jimhalekw said:


> This is the mate to the Cuban hen, he is a gr son of Mr In The Money, a 3x National winner of all Holland,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years in a row.


fixed this for you, had to many http://s  Nice looking bird there and others as well .


----------



## Jimhalekw

Thank you PigeonVilla, and for the compliments as well.


----------



## PigeonVilla

Jimhalekw said:


> Thank you PigeonVilla, and for the compliments as well.


 No problem , I love this bird that you have as well








, you got some awesome birds to work with there my freind . these ones too


----------



## PigeonVilla

this one too >>>








wow I would love some extra birds like these ,how big is your loft ? If I was able to build another loft , that being a breeders loft split in two I would have to make it at least 8 by 20 to keep just the birds I wasnt flying at this time lol thanks for letting us in on some of your birds there , they are sweet .


----------



## Jimhalekw

The babies hatched a few days ago, and the shells alone were impressive to me. Just what I thought this hen would do and more, will keep everyone posted. She is mated to a 3x National winner of all Holland grandson that was a top flyer.


----------



## cubanlofts

is only 90 miles miles from key west to Havana, i remember as a child my uncle was big time into racing.


----------



## Jimhalekw

So the total this Spring was 20 from Cuba, the nicest looking birds I have seen from Cuba yet. Some looked pretty good at the time of rescue, and some had a chest no thicker than a pack of matches, that turned out to be some of the best looking. They would die, without question, if not helped.


----------



## PigeonVilla

Jimhalekw said:


> So the total this Spring was 20 from Cuba, the nicest looking birds I have seen from Cuba yet. Some looked pretty good at the time of rescue, and some had a chest no thicker than a pack of matches, that turned out to be some of the best looking. They would die, without question, if not helped.


 Are you gonna post pics of each of these birds after they filled out because I for one would love to see each and every one of them .


----------



## Jimhalekw

They are filled out now, didn't take long for the most part. That is an interesting idea, guess I will have to get the camera out.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Ok here are 22 Cuban pigeons all with an FCC band. The wet black one is a Pouter, also from Cuba.


----------



## Jimhalekw

There are about ten Cubans I posted in my album from this year. Jim


----------



## First To Hatch

You gotta send me one!!!!


----------



## sky tx

And the Best thing about Jim getting these birds from Cuba.
He saves the Bands for me and sends them to me for my collection.
And to Thank him--I send him a cup of Star Bucks Coffee.
I have about 5300 different bands from 90-91 countries.


----------



## cubanlofts

AJPDP said:


> Many fliers in Cuba get AU bands sent to them from relatives in Miami.
> 
> People get eggs brought in from Cuba ALL the time, as people bring them over on returning flights from seeing relatives.
> 
> Also the Cubans doing well in Springhill had been living in the US flying in the MIAMI club for years.


dont get caught with eggs froom Cuba on a plane, is illegal, lol


----------



## cubanlofts

*This are all from Cuba*

Heres a link to my birds from Cuba, U can see some of them have no bands cause they were born in Cuba, the others were born here in the US, and they have bands on them.

https://picasaweb.google.com/jeomar...&authkey=Gv1sRgCM7B_bav3PDLBw&feat=directlink


----------



## logangrmnr

Those racers look fantastic, but I still like that thief pouter in the back. Do you have any more pics of the pouter?
Logangrmnr


----------



## cubanlofts

logangrmnr said:


> Those racers look fantastic, but I still like that thief pouter in the back. Do you have any more pics of the pouter?
> Logangrmnr


pouter, what pouter, didnt know I had any? lol if u meant the black bird, I sold him to Martinez, from Miami, 3 days ago.


----------



## logangrmnr

Jimhalekw said:


> Ok here are 22 Cuban pigeons all with an FCC band. The wet black one is a Pouter, also from Cuba.


 The pouter is gone? would have liked seen a pic of it. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## Jimhalekw

The Pouter in that picture of mine is in my loft. I also just picked up another one that was a rescue from Miami. I'll see what I can do about a picture of them. The lady that had the second one called me up and said she had a pure white banded pigeon from Italy. My wife picked it up and brought it home, it was almost pure black with no band and I still don't know where Italy came from. lol Maybe she thought I wouldn't notice. Jim


----------



## sky tx

Well --at least she had it secured.--not a trip for nothing.


----------



## PigeonVilla

Jimhalekw said:


> Ok here are 22 Cuban pigeons all with an FCC band. The wet black one is a Pouter, also from Cuba.


 Great looking birds there but how well do they fly around your place , I mean the offspring of course ?  inquiring minds wanna know or maybe just me .


----------



## PigeonVilla

I would take anything produced by these few and just see what they can do


----------



## Jimhalekw

Thank you PigeonVilla, all three are from my loft, no Cubans in them though.


----------



## cubanlofts

very nice birds, nice posture, very clean birds, like the last one better, the grissle with the black flight looks ver strong on the wings, but Iam a sucker for grissles anyway


----------



## Jimhalekw

The solid black is a male Spanish Pouter banded FCC from Cuba. The black and white is the rescue hen from Miami, she was the supposed to be an all white bird banded from Italy.


----------



## cubanlofts

nice clean potter, the italian bird, all white,lol, looks like a potter mix with homer, but they look real good, i actually like the italian better, color wise, she looks like a hen to me, bet those two can throw some pretty babies


----------



## PigeonVilla

Jimhalekw said:


> The solid black is a male Spanish Pouter banded FCC from Cuba. The black and white is the rescue hen from Miami, she was the supposed to be an all white bird banded from Italy.


Now thems some good looking birds !


----------



## logangrmnr

Those are some great looking Cuban Thief Pouters. Wish I could take a trip down there and work out a trade. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## Jimhalekw

I know it is late in the year but I put them together, they havn't started to molt. They have been really good for rounding up my young birds on their first flights at the loft, like a sheep dog with lambs. There are pet stores in Miami that sell them, and mostly just them, don't go looking for fish or other pets. Funny to see walls of Spanish Pouters in cages in a pet store and maybe a parrot or two. It is a distant cousin to the pigeon world I live in, refreshing to see it thrive. Not knowing anything about Pouters, but knowing nice birds when I see them is good for me. Jim


----------



## logangrmnr

Yes that's what my friends say. I have only seen pics and video from my thief pouters forum group. Most of the guys on the forum live in Miami. I run it all through Google translator Spanish to English. Thank you for the pics.
Logangrmnr


----------



## cubanlofts

logangrmnr said:


> Those are some great looking Cuban Thief Pouters. Wish I could take a trip down there and work out a trade.
> Logangrmnr


There r birds for sale all the time in Miami, all breeds, just watch it. get some birds from some one with references, otherwise u mught be buying junk, they ll mail birds, too


----------



## btrahan23

Hi Jim my name is Brian Trahan I also have a Cuban pigeon that I caught. I work about 150 miles south of louisiana in the Gilf of Mexico on an oil rig, One evening I saw a pigeon flying around and didnt think to much of it. The next day I caught it and showed it to everyone then I let it go. That night I started to do some research on racing pigeons. I fell in love with it so low and behold I caught the pigeon the next day and was able to take it home with me (well no one knew, lol) I joined AU and from there on is history. My question to you is do you have a Dark Check (DC) hen that I can buy from you to so that I can breed mine with. Man If you can fix me up with that you would make my day and my birds,LOL. His band # = (FCC-033394-06) If you want to email me you can anytime I check it often.([email protected]) Please contact me with any info. Thanks a Million. 

Brian Trahan


----------



## Jimhalekw

My number is 305 923 4970. If you are still interested give me a call. Jim


----------



## btrahan23

*Cuban Hen*

Hey Jim, I tried calling you on Wednesday afternoon and got your voicemail I left a message telling you that I am still intrested in getting a cuban hen from you I will attach a photo of the one I already have so you can try to pick one out as close as you can to it thanks and feel free to call or email me anytime. Thanks Brian


----------



## Jimhalekw

I'll see what I have.


----------



## btrahan23

Thanks Jim


----------



## PigeonVilla

btrahan23 said:


> Hey Jim, I tried calling you on Wednesday afternoon and got your voicemail I left a message telling you that I am still intrested in getting a cuban hen from you I will attach a photo of the one I already have so you can try to pick one out as close as you can to it thanks and feel free to call or email me anytime. Thanks Brian


 That bird looks great , what year is on his band ,looks a bit older but powerful.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Ok the closest Cuban hen I have is pictured in my photos on my home page. She is number 9 and10, I guess I posted her photo twice because she looked so nice. lol


----------



## btrahan23

What would you ask for her ($) Thanks Brian


----------



## btrahan23

He's a 2006 model


----------



## PigeonVilla

Jimhalekw said:


> Ok the closest Cuban hen I have is pictured in my photos on my home page. She is number 9 and10, I guess I posted her photo twice because she looked so nice. lol


 Hard to let those cubans go huh Jim lol


----------



## orock

Hey do them Pigeons coo in espanol lmao.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Starting a new breeding season and all my Cubans are going to go.I don't have time or room on a gamble no matter how nice they are.


----------



## btrahan23

Hey Jim how much do you want for that bird #9 in those pictures. Thanks


----------



## Jimhalekw

All are what I paid, nothing. Shipping, box, and gas only.


----------



## btrahan23

Well Jim I will take her. The only thing is that im at work right now for one more week offshore, send me your information and I will get every thing you need. Thanks A million, Brian


----------



## orock

How many cubans do you have left.


----------



## btrahan23

Hey Jim I was just looking at your pictures and I really like picture # 31, that hen look just like my cock bird and would make a great pair just let me know so I can send you the money. Thanks Brian


----------



## Jimhalekw

I gave her away a year ago. There are about 20.


----------



## btrahan23

Jim I will still take #9 and if you still have a pair of blue bars I will take them off yor hands to. Just let me know so I can get you the money!!! Also my email address is [email protected] if you dont want to send me your information on Pigeon Talk. Thanks Brian


----------



## Pigeon Wings

Your pm box full, have any pair left?

Thanks


----------



## Jimhalekw

The PM box was not made to reply on a smartphone. Yes there are plenty left. [email protected] is my email.


----------



## Jimhalekw

I am getting different emails about costs, guess I should have seen that coming.  The box cost $15, shipping on auction sites are $50, gas and time for a 100 mile drive I will put at $25. So $90 for 1 or 2, unless you send a box. Please do not think you can fly these birds when you get them, or please do not ask for them.


----------



## btrahan23

Jim when you get a chance please check your email I really would like to get those Cuban birds from you before I leave to go to work. Thanks Brian


----------



## vista

Anybody who wants to sell to me Cuban pigeons while also teaching me about legbands? I don't know what the purpose is and I do not know how to get one. I live in Mississauga, Ontario, CANADA. Anybody selling pigeons in here?


----------



## Jimhalekw

Brian just give me a call 305-923-4970. Or anyone else looking for Cubans.


----------



## btrahan23

Jim I will try to call you tomorrow, Im at work and have not been able to check my email but I still really want those Cubans, Thanks Brian Trahan


----------



## Jimhalekw

Ok Brian I have been holding on to them for you.


----------



## manny561

*them CUBANS*



Jimhalekw said:


> Ok Brian I have been holding on to them for you.


Hey how are you doing. I live in west palm beach fl. I have racing pigeons and I want to start breeding to race this upcoming year. Im looking for some cuban pigeons. Do you have any for sale ? IM me or 
call me 561-839-0880 Angel


----------



## Jimhalekw

Spring is coming soon and with it will be more Cubans, first come first serve. I do not sell them or give them to anyone with a bad attitude. Some seem to think I need money or am their servant, neither are true. The many homes the Cubans I have sent to have been great! If you would like one or more let me know, they will come soon, and they can not be returned to Cuba.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Jimhalekw said:


> Spring is coming soon and with it will be more Cubans, first come first serve. I do not sell them or give them to anyone with a bad attitude. Some seem to think I need money or am their servant, neither are true. The many homes the Cubans I have sent to have been great! If you would like one or more let me know, they will come soon, and they can not be returned to Cuba.


You're a good man Jim.


----------



## manny561

pigeon is fun said:


> You're a good man Jim.


Hello Jim its Manny, I would like some Cubans. Call me 561-839-0880 Thanks


----------



## SGC72

*Cuban flyers*



AJPDP said:


> Many fliers in Cuba get AU bands sent to them from relatives in Miami.
> 
> People get eggs brought in from Cuba ALL the time, as people bring them over on returning flights from seeing relatives.
> 
> Also the Cubans doing well in Springhill had been living in the US flying in the MIAMI club for years.


 The best cuban flyers are still in Cuba and most of them don't have any contacts in USA, they use their own methods, feeding and medications that have been passing from generation to generation for so many years. The cuban pigeons have the best culling system, the weak ones just die of hunger, disease or predators, under the heat of the tropic, humidity, mosquitos and lack of good quality food only the real strong ones can survive. I compited in Cuba for years, I lived in Cuba.


----------



## drifter

I know nothing about Cuban pigeons but my thinking is that a lost Cuban pigeon is no better than a lost American pigeon. They're still just pigeons that got lost.


----------



## almondman

SGC72 said:


> The best cuban flyers are still in Cuba and most of them don't have any contacts in USA, they use their own methods, feeding and medications that have been passing from generation to generation for so many years. The cuban pigeons *have the best culling system,* the weak ones just die of hunger, disease or predators, under the heat of the tropic, humidity, mosquitos and lack of good quality food only the real strong ones can survive. I compited in Cuba for years, I lived in Cuba.


Not sure I understand about the "culling" system. Are these feral/wild birds, or tame birds you're talkng about? Just curious!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

grifter said:


> I know nothing about Cuban pigeons but my thinking is that a lost Cuban pigeon is no better than a lost American pigeon. They're still just pigeons that got lost.


 You assume they were "lost", they may have simply escaped like many of their owners and made a trail for Florida. Course, now that they are on US shores, they are no longer "Cubans", they now are "Americans".


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

almondman said:


> Not sure I understand about the "culling" system. Are these feral/wild birds, or tame birds you're talkng about? Just curious!


 I am not sure what he meant either, as I suspect English is a second language here. But, he just described the system employed by Mother Nature. Which does put us on a slippery slope, because only by intervening, can we avoid having nature take it's course. To suggest that one allow Nature to take it's course, is to discuss or otherwise promote a system which is lethal. So, best bet is to avoid the subject all together.


----------



## almondman

I fail to see the slippery slope. I am not trying to be argumentative and I did change my initial post because it sounded a bit preachy. I truly am just curious. 

I am just looking for clarification of whether we are talking about Mother Nature's way, or mankind's way. I think that we all except Mother Nature's plan that only the strong survive. We, as humans, can neither discuss or promote this plan as lethal because it is what it is. We cannot change anything about it if we decide to leave well enough alone.

But we can express our feelings if someone decides to let an animal starve, or die from disease, or fail to protect them from predators while under our care. I am just wondering which scenario SGC72 is discussing. I promise not to say anything more.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

almondman said:


> I fail to see the slippery slope. I am not trying to be argumentative and I did change my initial post because it sounded a bit preachy. I truly am just curious.
> 
> I am just looking for clarification of whether *we are talking about Mother Nature's way, or mankind's way.* I think that we all except Mother Nature's plan that only the strong survive. *We, as humans, can neither discuss or promote this plan as lethal because it is what it is.* We cannot change anything about it if we decide to leave well enough alone.
> 
> But we can express our feelings if someone decides to let an animal starve, or die from disease, or fail to protect them from predators while under our care. I am just wondering which scenario SGC72 is discussing. I promise not to say anything more.


 
I think what he was trying to communicate, was that Cuban fanciers employ a more Natural system. Which of course would indicate that they would not interfere or intercede against nature, but instead would allow nature to resolve the issue. We may not know unless the poster comes back and tries to clarify his thoughts. But, I am thinking he was talking about both. The feral colonies are culled by nature, and many of those same natural forces are also at work when a Cuban fancier provides some level of care for his colony of pigeons, but does not intercede in extraordinary ways. 

I am reminded of the system of totally free range chickens employed in my parents and grand parents day. By some standards of today, I am sure many would express their disapproval since the birds were not fed a lot, nor protected from disease, nor totally protected from predators. Much like I would imagine dove cotes of years passed. 

What I find interesting, is the amount of interest from people wanting to own stock from the island of Cuba, where the pigeons out of necessity must endure a much more rigorous "life style". It's almost as if American fanciers assume that pigeons living under these more "Natural" conditions, where as for example, dozens of drugs and dozens of "supplements" may not be readily available as in the USA and thus not likely to be poured into them, are going to be hard core survivalists. It's as if we instinctively know that pigeons produced under such rigorous "Natural" conditions, will over the generations produce a very hardy and robust bird. Perhaps just what nature had intended.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Natural could defiantly be lack of meds and supplements, but also feed as well. There are no feed stores or grocery stores for that matter. Cubans buy what feed they can afford when they can get it with part of their $20 a month income. Their release vehicle eats grass in rural areas. The nieghbors do what they can to lure other's birds to their yards so they can catch and eat them. Yes, surviving with your birds is pretty much as natural as it gets. Jim


----------



## SGC72

well guys, I don't know if have any idea of what is living in a third world country, but in Cuba is hard to find food even for humans, can you imagine how hard it is if you also have to feed pigeons, there is no medicine either, and when I said about only the stronger ones can survive, that was what I was talking about, so the stronger genetically is the one that can transmit it from generation to generation and at the end you have a better gene pool from where to choose. Lost cuban pigeons are no better than any other lost pigeon, I know that, my comment was about the one that said that the best cuban fanciers where in here, in USA, and that is no true.


----------



## drifter

By using the lost Cuban pigeon in your loft you might produce a family of birds that are more hardy, but on the other hand they might not know north from south so what is the gain.


----------



## Jimhalekw

A lost bird comes to mind that became a World famous Ludo breeder. His name was Golden Witten. Jim


----------



## drifter

Yes, you're right. Pigeons get lost for different reasons. With one of these Cuban lost pigeons you would just have to fly their young and be selective about which ones to keep just like you would with any other pigeon.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Got my first Cuban of the year today. Barless dark grey hen with incrediabley soft feathers.


----------



## logangrmnr

Jim that's great. Can't wait to see some pics. Do you still have the Cuban pouters?


----------



## Jimhalekw

Yes I have the one, but I only had one banded from Cuba. The other one was from Miami and unbanded. The one I have is a black male and very much a pet.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Got another one this morning, a blue check splash hen from 2011. Both the birds I got this year have Cuba written on the band as well as FCC and FCI. Not sure what the FIX stands for.


----------



## Jimhalekw

FCI NOT FIX, spellchecker is making me look bad again.


----------



## Exuma girl

I know nothing about pigeons so please bear with me. I live in the Bahamas and found a pigeon with a leg band with FCC on it. Apparently, from Cuba . After a google search I found this page. Can some one tell me if there is a way to contact it's owner? Should I feed it? I gave it some water and bread. Any info would help. Thanks.


----------



## Mader631

Jim, I'm interested in trying out some Cuban leg banded pigeons, to see how there youngsters would preform. Is there anyway you could send me some if you keep finding more? (715)355-5369 my name is Brian Mader, I live in Wisconsin, I'll pay shipping. I race pigeons, I'm very curious about these Cuban birds. How are they built? Wing? Keel? Eye sign? middle distant/sprint birds I would guess.


----------



## Jimhalekw

I just posted a photo of a Cuban cock bird in my album, he is the first one. Nice looking bird.


----------



## Jimhalekw

And a 2012 Cuban hen, now she is the first one in my album.


----------



## Mader631

Jim, envelope is in the mail, I can't wait to get them 2 Cuban birds up here, they will make a great pair. Would be nice if they produce some nice YB racers! Definitely something different to try out..... Not common up here to have a pair of Cuban born racers in loft, lol. I should have time to beable to raise 1 round to race in 2013 YB maybe, we will see. Curious if these Cuban YB's will mature slow or not. Thanks Jim!


----------



## Jimhalekw

I have gotten eleven in the past three days, can tell spring is here again. I am riding up the Keys today to ship three Cubans and it looks like I will be riding will a pocket full of seed just in case.


----------



## SGC72

Jimhalekw said:


> FCI NOT FIX, spellchecker is making me look bad again.


FIC means Colombofic International Federation in Spanish.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Another today half a block from my loft. Very nice grizzle.


----------



## logangrmnr

If only I had the luck you do on finding those birds.


----------



## Jimhalekw

I posted a pic of the first one of this last group from Cuba and his eye. Somebody in Cuba is upset over loosing this bird! Very nice.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Unfortunatly the Cuban birds I am getting now are either reported dead or so bad they are not making it. I am posting this because people are finding me online through this thread. There are also many people that are thinking the birds will be fine loose in their yard eating bread or wild bird seed. These birds are stressed from flying at least a hunderd miles over open ocean, probably more, and having no home or proper food to come to. Leaving them alone is most likely a death sentence.


----------



## Jimhalekw

My frustration level is almost to a peek. Three more calls today and all three want to keep the birds because they are getting tame. The last guy told me the bird in his yard was so tame he was able to run an electric saw right next to it. Starving to death is not tame. Another guy said he and his son fed the bird rice, after I warned him about feeding rice, and the bird died. He was calling to see if he could get one of the Cuban birds I caught because his son really liked how tame his bird that starved to death was right before it died. I will not coach you on how to keep a starving bird as an experiment to see if you can do it or not. Be happy to set you up with some healthy birds if you are somewhat smarter than a box of rocks, if not don't waist my time! There are plenty of good concerned people who think about the birds best interest, but damn, the stupid ones are really pissing me off!


----------



## First To Hatch

I always get calls to pick up local birds and they exclaim how tame they are, starving and sick isn't tame. It takes time and patience to get tame birds and even then they'll really only be tame with their handler and act wild with strangers.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Thank you First T H I needed that! You are 18 and striving, I am 51 and and slightly peeved. Nice to get a different angle with us both on the same goal!


----------



## logangrmnr

Wow. Just caught my first Cuban racer. He is an 09 bird. It took a week of him landing on the board for some feed, but he finally trapped. Thought is was an old bird from one of the racer in central or south Florida. It's a long flight to me. I'm exit 185 off of I95. I'll get a pic up when I get home later from work today.


----------



## Caymanlogic

I live in Grand Cayman and am on a short vacation in Little Cayman with my family. We are being entertained by a rather splendid Cuban pigeon who seems to have made friends with a local Zenaida dove. I have the pigeon's number and year and know that it is probably very expensive and is probably sorely missed. I've posted on the 'help, I've found a pigeon!' Page, but wondered anyone can assist me with some info on how to get him home! The pigeon seems very tame, loves company of either the human or bird variety.


----------



## Skyeking

Caymanlogic said:


> I live in Grand Cayman and am on a short vacation in Little Cayman with my family. We are being entertained by a rather splendid Cuban pigeon who seems to have made friends with a local Zenaida dove. I have the pigeon's number and year and know that it is probably very expensive and is probably sorely missed. I've posted on the 'help, I've found a pigeon!' Page, but wondered anyone can assist me with some info on how to get him home! The pigeon seems very tame, loves company of either the human or bird variety.


*I'm glad you found this thread, hopefully this member will be able to give you some info in regards to these lost cuban racing pigeons. Many of them end up starving and dying from being lost and ignorant people who ignore them and don't think they need help and food. This bird you have gotten to know on your vacation is living a wonderful life. however, it would be nice if someone there could rescue him as he is domestic and have a good look at him to make sure he is healthy and getting proper nutrition.*


----------



## Caymanlogic

Hmm...I am making a big assumption that the bird is healthy. He seems happy and fat and has perfect feathers and bright, clear eyes. There are only 200 residents here, so finding someone to take him in may be tricksy. I will see if the owner of our apartment has noticed him around for a while. If there's some kind of central 'lost and found' pigeon site, his full details are: FCC Cuba 2011 331236. I would love to take him back to Grand cayman but I suspect immigration and also my cats would have something to say about it!


----------



## Jimhalekw

I wish I could do something to help but I am unfamiliar with Little Camen and their laws. I am sure you read my posts on getting them here in Key West Florida. Good luck with him and feel free to ask any questions that we may be able to answer, also thank you for your concern about him.


----------



## Caymanlogic

Thanks again for your help! I bought a bag of sunflower seeds (it was all I could get at the one shop on island) on Saturday afternoon. The store owner commented on my unusual purchase so I told him about the pigeon. He said it had been hanging around the island for a few days and that he is not the first lost Cuban pigeon to spend time in Little Cayman! But the good news is, our lost pigeon ate his fill, went off to roost for the night and came back again on Sunday morning. He ate a load of seeds and off he went...he didn't come back again and we left late on Sunday afternoon. I am hopeful he got his strength back and is now winging his way off to his home. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Skyeking

Caymanlogic said:


> Thanks again for your help! I bought a bag of sunflower seeds (it was all I could get at the one shop on island) on Saturday afternoon. The store owner commented on my unusual purchase so I told him about the pigeon. He said it had been hanging around the island for a few days and that he is not the first lost Cuban pigeon to spend time in Little Cayman! But the good news is, our lost pigeon ate his fill, went off to roost for the night and came back again on Sunday morning. He ate a load of seeds and off he went...he didn't come back again and we left late on Sunday afternoon. I am hopeful he got his strength back and is now winging his way off to his home. Thanks again everyone.


*Be sure to give him only de-shelled, no salt, raw. Thank you*


----------



## SGC72

Hey guys, I'm so happy that we can find people everywhere very concerned about pigeons and that they can survive. You're doing a very good job helping this people with advices to take care of the lost pigeons. I would like to hear what PETA has to say about this.


----------



## treejumper

Skyeking said:


> *Be sure to give him only de-shelled, no salt, raw. Thank you*



Did I understand you right, not to give sunflower seeds with hulls on them or salted ones and why not. Thanks for a reply.


----------



## btrahan23

Hey Jim how is it going. I got a pair of Cubans BB from you last year and you through in a Cuban grizzle hen. I was wondering if you had got a Cuban grizzle cock this year so I can pair them up. I'm looking forward to see how they are going to do this year. They are very beautiful and very healthy bird and I have a lot of confidence that they are going to do well. If you do have a Cuban grizzle cock I will gladly take it off your hands and if you don't I would appricate it if you would keep and eye out for me. Thanks a Million!! Brian Trahan


----------



## Jimhalekw

I have a few grizzle males, got a bunch of grizzles about the same time and then none. Just got a brown bar yesterday evening, interesting looking.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Four today, BEAUTIFUL eyes! Eyesign believer or not, to have so many birds come from one place with such rich in color and indepth eyes means something.


----------



## btrahan23

Jim would you like for me to call you and talk about the details like we did last time?


----------



## Jimhalekw

Starting to fly the Cubans, none have left yet and they are trapping quick. Keep thinking they go through heck getting here.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Will be posting shots of the individual Cubans from this year soon, many people are asking about them. One thing the photos won't show is how fast they gained back their weight and sheen. Not your average birds at all. They went through a great deal over open ocean to make it, hundreds and hundreds of miles for some.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Brian you can call if you like about the grizzle males I have.


----------



## Skyeking

Jimhalekw said:


> Will be posting shots of the individual Cubans from this year soon, many people are asking about them. One thing the photos won't show is how fast they gained back their weight and sheen. Not your average birds at all. They went through a great deal over open ocean to make it, hundreds and hundreds of miles for some.


LOOK  ing forward to the pictures.


----------



## V-John

Skyeking said:


> LOOK  ing forward to the pictures.


x2.........


----------



## Jimhalekw

I posted pics of 21and ran out of room, but they are the 21 in my album before the eye close up pic. Took these with my phone this morning so not the best.


----------



## btrahan23

Jim Im gonna call a little after 6:00 tonight when i get off if thats ok with you.


----------



## Jimhalekw

These pigeons are rescued pigeons from Cuba and given the best opportunity to fly back to Cuba. They are not for sale being there is an embargo against Cuba. There have been different people expressing a desire to help with the rescue process by providing a home for these birds. Let me stress again these birds are not for sale but in relocating these birds there is a box, shipping, and gas to revover and ship cost that is paid by myself.


----------



## Jimhalekw

My time is free, my devotion to bloodlines advancing is endless.


----------



## btrahan23

I would like to info everyone on PT that I have adopted a pair of Cuban Racers from Mr. Jim and these birds look and feel amazing. I have paid really good money for bird that don't feel half as good as these birds do. The pair that I adopted has laid a couple rounds and their young are donimating my foundation birds by far this year. They are very smart birds, I have a couple of them already traping when I call with feed!! I took a gamble on these birds not knowing there background but so far they have done nothing but please. I would encourage anyone to adopt a pair and test these birds out. They are GREAT birds and I can't wait till YB's season!!!!


----------



## Kastle Loft

http://keysnews.com/node/47436



> Jim Hale, a Key West man who breeds racing pigeons, said he often runs into similar bands, but that contacting Cuba given the current political climate is simply not possible.
> 
> Hale says he gives the birds the option of leaving.
> 
> "I provide a place here if they don't want to leave," Hale said. "Ninety percent of the time, I never see the bird again."


----------



## logangrmnr

Great article


----------



## Skyeking

logangrmnr said:


> Great article


*X 2! ................*


----------



## Jimhalekw

Kastle how did you find that, it came in print today?


----------



## Jimhalekw

The last photo in my albulm is a Cuban cock that I released today after two weeks in captivity. The hen I have been flying for three years. In three years this is her first romantic interest.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Jimhalekw said:


> Kastle how did you find that, it came in print today?


Haha I'm stalking you! No really, I have a google alert set for "homing pigeons" and this popped up. I was reading through it and I kept thinking "Jim Hale needs to know about this place" and then there you were!


----------



## Jimhalekw

That's funny, had no idea you can do that through Google. Well it will only be 90 days until the restraining order expires but until then you will probably be in violation if you read this. Wanted to give you a heads up, at least some time to pack some bags.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Sent three of the Cubans off yesterday to new homes. Thanks Kastle Loft for posting about the article, hope you know I was kidding about the restraining order.  It is good to spread the word about these birds so people are more aware about where they come from and their plight. I can only do so much and clearly they are showing up in places beond my ability to help.


----------



## bhymer

Thanks for all that you do for these birds... I caught one last year with the countermark still on, all the way to Louisiana...


----------



## Kastle Loft

Jimhalekw said:


> Sent three of the Cubans off yesterday to new homes. Thanks Kastle Loft for posting about the article, hope you know I was kidding about the restraining order.  It is good to spread the word about these birds so people are more aware about where they come from and their plight. I can only do so much and clearly they are showing up in places beond my ability to help.


haha oh yeah, I got it. But I was afraid to respond for fear of being in violation


----------



## Jimhalekw

The main loss from Cuba has pretty much been accounted for this year, but one was spotted in Key West today.


----------



## Jimhalekw

Now that all the Cuban pigeons are flying I am giving them more air time and plan on routing them in a month or so. I have a 2008 hen that I have been road tossing with my old birds for three years, hopefully the rest will do as well. I defiantly have a team to compair with my old birds, being they were not hatched to my loft may or may be a speed factor but I think not so much here in the island of Key West.


----------



## Mader631

My Cuban hen finally hatched out her 1st youngsters!!


----------



## ALBERT HERRERA

*Found a Pigeon with a Cuba ring and racing band in my loft*

Dear Sir,
I will like if someone can advise me a Contact Name/address/Tel/fax of someone in Cuba that might help me to identify this pigeon and the ring number I can send them,I can also send a picture of this pigeons with the ring number etc.


----------

